# Family Photoshoot!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Had a mini photoshoot today... and out of 232 pictures, 7 came out decently! hehehe









Big Momma Flora!









Flora's older girls from her first litter, getting old now! Nearly 10 weeks! Two will be going in with the gorgeous Shadowfax, and two will be going in with the sparkly Stardust. Hoping for some well typed gorgeous Satins!

















The gorgeous Shadowfax, from Flora's first litter... he is huge and just, GORGEOUS! hehe









The adorable baby Gus... the one ear that is growing well is HUGE for a black! and he is so mellow!! He is Flora's 'adopted' son, as his Momma Olivia has gone back in with Stardust for a week or so.









The Infamous Pointed girlie...LOL from Flora's newest litter. I don't think she is a seal point, her points are almost looking 'fawn' which I know isn't possible... but it makes me laugh cos her daddy was fawn. Tentatively called Lucy.









The two PEW girlies from Flora's newest bunch. Already reserved for sale. They may actually end up with points too, one is a different shade of white to the other.

I have to say... I am very, very impressed with Flora's newest litter, they turned out so much better than i could have hoped!! Not only is thier type not too bad for a pet outcross litter, but they are just turned 22 days, and I don't have to spend an hour chasing them around thier cage! lol They are so very tame and just jump right on me.

Anyways... hope you like my piccies! lol
Willow xx


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

232 photos, LOL!!!! I know the feeling! Lovely mice


----------

